

Pomodairo - Adobe AIR client for the Pomodoro Technique - FredrikJ
http://code.google.com/p/pomodairo/
An Adobe AIR client for those who like to use the Pomodoro Technique to stay focused.<p>Pomodairo: http://code.google.com/p/pomodairo/
Pomodoro Technique: http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/
======
FredrikJ
A basic Adobe AIR application for those who like to use the Pomodoro Technique
(<http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>) to stay focused while working.

